# Baixada at Nite - Fotos noturnas de Duque de Caxias



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

*Antes que esqueça: moderação, por favor tranquem o tópico "de". Postei por engano ao fazer a edição deste daqui*

Tiradas por volta das 18:00 (hora próxima do fechamento do comércio do centro e início dos "trabalhos" dos bares).

1 -












2 -












3 - 












4 - 












5 - 












6 - 












7 - 












8 - 












9 - 












10 - 












11 - 












12 - 












13 - 












14 - 












15 -












16 - 












17 - 












18 - 












19 - 












20 - 












21 -












22 - 












23 - 












24 - 












25 - 












26 - 












27 - 












28 -












29 - 












30 - 












31 -


----------



## Anderson carioca (Feb 12, 2010)

Bom que uma cidade tão forte no setor industrial tenha vida noturna, sendo também bem forte em comércio e serviços.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

^^ Exato. :yes:

Mais fotos em breve.


----------



## DANIEL LANNA (Oct 31, 2009)

comércio agitado e movimentado, gostei da galeria me lembrou muito Juiz de Fora..abraços


----------



## GS 100 (Oct 10, 2015)

Conheci o Centro de Caxias no mês passado, mais ou menos nesse horário aí, e gostei bastante do que vi. É um local bem caótico, mas a pujança, o comércio, os edifícios e até mesmo um certo cuidado urbano me deixaram bem impressionado. Parabéns pelas fotos!


----------



## Atchim (May 24, 2019)

Bem movimentado e variado também. Acho que é um centro comercial típico de uma cidade classe média-baixa brasileira.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Obrigado a todos pelos comentários!

Um mês de atraso. :laugh:


----------



## star.scream (Sep 1, 2019)

Fiação aérea: the bane of the Brazilian civilization.


----------



## andken (Sep 20, 2015)

Atchim said:


> Bem movimentado e variado também. Acho que é um centro comercial típico de uma cidade classe média-baixa brasileira.


Não sei. Na maioria das cidades o comércio vira abobora as seis da tarde. ;-)


----------



## CARIOCAemSSA (Aug 11, 2006)

O centro de Caxias é mesmo bastante vivo e diverso. A Região metropolitana do Rio de Janeiro tem muitos problemas, mas aos meus olhos é uma das poucas no país onde o comércio de rua segue firme e forte (seja em bairros do subúrbio como Campo Grande e Madureira, ou em centros de cidades como Caxias e Nova Iguaçu).


----------



## castorino2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

^^
Méier, Taquara, Praça Seca, Tijuca, Nilópolis, entre outras regiões

Gostaria de entender esse fenômeno. Há várias cidades no Brasil que tem seus centros comerciais, mas no RJ é algo um tanto peculiar. Até bairros do RJ tem centro comercias. Eu acho isso ótimo. Traz vida e agito para as regiões.


----------

